# How much (in grams) should a rat eat per day?



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm trying to put together a homemade diet for my rodents to eat and I need to know how much to feed everyone per day. I have read that mice require 7 grams of food per day. So how much for an adult rat? A juvie rat?


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

depends on the food really i suppose, on the nutrients, fat etc in it. i think most people will tell you that rats will only eat when theyre hungry anyways, so aslong as theirs nothing in your mix thats fatty or unhealthy for them then they should be fine and will just eat when theyre hungry, when there food bowl gets empty, refill it


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I'm going to be feeding them a lot of fresh veggies and fruits and once chopped up, those can't sit around, so I was going to do two daily feedings like I do with all my other pets.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you following an existing diet? Rats don't require that much fresh fruit and veg, but they do require a variety of grains and a good healthy protein source


----------



## Dannie (Mar 15, 2009)

I am kinda curious about this too...everything I read says serving of fruits and veggies, but how much is a serving for a rat?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Right now my rodents eat lab block, but I want to try a raw diet that would make up 75-90% of their diet, using lab blocks to supplement, so I don't miss anything. I need to know how much they need to each each day so that I can make a weekly menu of what I'm going to feed them.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

if im reading this right and the main reason you want to know how much to make is so you can mix the fruit and veg in, i would suggest you just put the fruit and veg in a seperate bowl to the main diet and just refill the main diet bowl as needed. thats if i read that right anyways :


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

The fruits and veggies will make up part of a whole diet. They will have grains, a protein source, and the fruits and veggies. I want to be able to feed everyone twice a day and I need to know how much to offer at each meal in total, not just the fruits and veggies.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Like for instance. I will be using a grain mix that consists of oats, dry pasta, puffed rice, corn flakes, and bran flakes. This will be kept in their bowls at all times, but each morning and evening, they will also get a serving of fruit, a serving of veggies, and a serving of protein. The protein will consist of either egg, soy, insects, or nuts, and will alternate during the week. 

So I need to know how much of eat to provide them with each day. How much of the grain mix do I give them? How much fruit and veggies? How much of the protein?

I want to have everything in balance so I don't miss anything.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

on my bag of block i get for my rat it says they must eat 2 to 3 blocks per day. not right away, when starting a new diet slowly increase in a 7 day period to the amount it said (2 to 3 blocks.)


----------

